# Rate the above user's avatar



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You know what to do.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

-15/100

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

don't know who he is/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

0.1/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Batman/10


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

trash/10


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

2


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

7.5/10.


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

8/10


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Y2J/10


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

ASS/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

5/10


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

6/10

haha, no sig to rate this time!

EDIT: I now realized that this is the avatar thread, how fail of me.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Top 10/10


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

MILTONNN


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

Stephen Root/10


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

4/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Meh. 4/10.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

5.5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

Weird cartoon/10


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

0.2/10


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

7/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

7.5/10 (the sig is a different deal though)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

5/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

6/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

8/10


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

7/10


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

9.9/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ass/ten


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

stupid/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

pissedoffthatIsaidgandhiisstupid/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Lol naw I aint pissed,Change your avatar to someone like Charlie Sheen then you'll get a solid 9 from me.

3/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

10/10, Sexy.


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

9.5/10

made it yourself?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Humbled. (would've rate his avatar with a 4/10)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kane/:kane


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

/


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

0/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

unk2 / unk2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:cena/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Viva la Diva (Nov 6, 2011)

7 ice cream bars /10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

80085/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## KOB (Apr 26, 2010)

2/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10 :russo


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

4/10


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

W.O.A.T/10


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

1/10


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

G.O.A.T/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

ASSKISSER/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

1/10 :kurt


----------



## KOB (Apr 26, 2010)

2/10


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

SWERVE/10


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

5/10


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

3/10

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

6/10

If that was a title id be sold.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

1/10 (try to center your signature. Also, Mods suck? Seriously?)

edit: sorry, I judged your signature:

avatar: 1/10, tired of that smiley.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Punk in that hat? 10/10.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

9/10 (all time fav, miss the title.)


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

10/10 #SWAG


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10, because I think that if you look at it long enough, you'll end up having a seizure. :side:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

9/10 


Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6.5/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7.5/10


----------



## AshleyAlves (Nov 26, 2012)

Dude thats awesome


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

can't rate because ^ doesn't have anything.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

8.5/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

1/10


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

4/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

7/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

5/10


----------



## HardcoreC*ntry (Dec 2, 2012)

7/10. 

Would rate it higher, but going on MemeGeneOkerlund has ruined the appeal of Nope for me.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

1/10...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

8/10


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

9/10 - Foley is good


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

0.2/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

5/10


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

3/10


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

8/10


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

8/10


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10, gives me JOY~!

Kinda. A little.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10, makes me laugh for some reason.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10,Saladin aint no joke :kobe5


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

3/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

2/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

7/10 with the bra


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Froot said:


> 6/10


7/10


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Finally caught you, 10/10 that face kills me every time. :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

4/10. Based on the fact I don't know who it is but I'd still hit it.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

7/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

1/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

7/10


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

3/10


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

8.75/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

2/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

7/10 :draper


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

-10/10


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

1/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

10/10

I'm glad you're over your singay phase and back to GOAT.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10


----------



## blandy85 (Jan 8, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No avatar.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

6/10 (stands out)


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

9.9/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Not Applicable.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

10/10 that's sexy as hell


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

7/10 - Never heard of that guy. Sorry


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

6/10, a bit creepy


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

Retro!!!!!!
8/10


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

3/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10. Creepy but awesome at the same time.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

10/10 The man.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

9/10 alpha as fuck


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

7/10 love cats.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

0/10 Would not bang.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

4/10, it's colorful if a bit small.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

4/10, idk is that lady gaga?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

10/10 Orton


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

10/10 Love Hailey


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

5/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Boss/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

3/10 (excuse my ignorance, but don't even know who that is.)


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Still a 10/10 Haha


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

1/10


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned from rants/10


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

10/10

transparency is a +


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

8/10 love weed


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Danny 310 said:


> 8/10 love weed


mary mary mary

7/10


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

8/10 , cool picture and one of few that isn't a rectangle


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10. Purdy.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10,Win.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10, DBZ is and always will be awesome.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

10/10 because I'm a hardcore Christian.


Bale fan.


----------



## Rathburn_Sally (Oct 19, 2012)

10/10 Made that same face this past weekend.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

6/10 idk what that is


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:bateman / :bateman


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned/10 8*D


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

4/10


----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

5/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

1/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

2/10,Lookie here you came back unk2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

2/10


----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10, love superhero/villain stuff


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10, creepy.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

6/10


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

5/10 avatar

10/10 for that creepy ass sig


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

10/10, made me smile for some reason.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

10/10 (one of the hottest man ever)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

8


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

dafuq?/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6.5/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

7


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

10 & i think we all know why.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

8/10


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

8/10.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

8/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

1/10 because I'm not gay and I don't look at Playgirl


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

5/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

2/10 cause' every time I see your posts I need to scroll down so I don't get questioned about my sexual tendencies. :side:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

8/10



LuN™ said:


> 2/10 cause' every time I see your posts I need to scroll down so I don't get questioned about my sexual tendencies. :side:


Better scroll down quick this time
































































:rogan


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

10/10

one of the best avatars ever.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

7


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

9


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HOLYSHITYOUREAWESOMEFORHAVINGHIMASANAVATAR/:mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

BALE/BALE


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Ted/Ted


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

10/10


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

6/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

9/10, needs less clothing.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Takyon Death Yon (Aug 22, 2011)

Lol, 7/10.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

10/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

7

'cause I find his face funny


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

8.2/10


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

8.6/10


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

8


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10

#believeintheshield


----------



## Y2J_Says (Jan 28, 2013)

10 # TITS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

5/10

bring back dem pony


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

7/10

Needs some Reigns up in there.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10

Swagger does indeed rock!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10

Something's up with Rollins' neck. Like, really


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

I changed it. Haha. It's much better.

Anyways, 7/10. Jontron Ftw.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Chris Jericho best (Feb 9, 2013)

Um..... 6/10 :angel


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Chris Jericho best (Feb 9, 2013)

ashes11 said:


> 6/10


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

thats pretty cute. 8/10


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Blank avatars are so deep and complex. It makes me think just about who's behind the user. I have no knowledge to go off of, only increading the deep complicity that is "Boulle". 

Anyway, get a damn avatar. 10/10.

If anyone is wondering? Mine is supposed to be a paint version of me wearing Jericho's Wanna-Be shirt.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Edit: I was ranking Boulle's at first. 7/10 for J2D*


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

FILE PHOTO

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

10/10 decent.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9/10. The Future.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

7


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

6


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

9.9


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

6/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

8


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

9


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

4/10


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

0,0314157/10


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

6.5


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

7


----------



## Main-Eventer (Feb 20, 2013)

*8*/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ambrose :mark:

9/10*


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 - IMHO


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

10/10


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

4/10. Get rid of the white border around the picture.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*9/10*


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

7/10


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

5/10.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Froot said:


> 4/10. Get rid of the white border around the picture.


not to sure how i would go about that


6/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*7/10*


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

9/10. Would bang.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

10/10 

Creative.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

10/10 without a doubt.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

7/10


----------



## d3adz3phyr (Feb 25, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

6/10


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*8/10*


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

All in/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

7/10


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

10/10 :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ummm...

I'm gonna assume your usertitle in this case would qualify as your "avatar", so 10/10 as it's A Song Of Ice And Fire related. House Martell yo.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*DBZ >

10/10*


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

8/10

dont even know what the hell was that but looks cool


----------



## Zοso (Mar 19, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

7/10? I like Edge but its very simple.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

3/10 

You're welcome.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

4/10, coolbuddy doesn't help it.

EDIT - 8/10


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Random chick in your avatar? 4/10. MEH.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

10/10

Anything with Sonnen in it is automatically awesome.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 31, 2012)

Lesnar cool. Purple... eh? I can dig it I suppose. A purple people eater (lame pun I know.)

*8/10*


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Jumbo (Apr 9, 2009)

9/10. It's okay.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*7/10*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

6/10


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

6/10
Not to sure who the cartoon is


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

5.5/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

6/10 Is that Brian Stann under there?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

4/10.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

1/10. And I'm being nice.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

3/10.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

8/10, nicely retro, I like it. 

(when judging mine, please consider that I drew it myself and will be terrifically upset if you are harsh)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

6/10.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## The Awesome One . (Mar 25, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I suppose it's quite interesting out of ten.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bacon = 10/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Pretty unique. 7.5/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Weird, but cool in a way, 7/10*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

7.7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> 7.7/10


*
That's blood in the freakin' fruit, RS. I expected something like "that's my kind of thing/10", you murder-prone psychopath.

Anyway, Blank/10. Get some bateman on it already.*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *
> That's blood in the freakin' fruit, RS. I expected something like "that's my kind of thing/10", you murder-prone psychopath.
> 
> Anyway, Blank/10. Get some bateman on it already.*


Spoiler alert :bateman


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*That name + avatar :mark:


:bateman/10*


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

5.5/10 pretty unique shit


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

8/10 okillydokillidoo


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10 WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE, WHAT'S THE STORY MORNING GLORY


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## ExMachina (Apr 16, 2008)

4/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

10/10
Original.


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

millionsofdollars/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

0/10 meh.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

1/10.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

4/10


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

better lookin' than 10 movie stars/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

10/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

8/10 chi-co.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*8/10 :lol*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

9/10 - Very cool.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

Sara/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

N/A


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

bring back the pony's/10


----------



## BJ_Isotope (Apr 11, 2013)

2/7


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BJ_Isotope said:


> 2/7


That's some #RandomShit


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep , 2/7 sounds about right.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

4/14


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*9/10*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

shit/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

4/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

7.5/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7.25/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

7.42


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7.356


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

4,3252003274489856000


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Pretty good avatar.

"4/10" - Bret Hart


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

6/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

6-8+4+20-18+3-4+1+4/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

7/10. Stunning Steve.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair/:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Patrick Bateman said:


> :flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair/:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair:flair












As for yours, I have no idea who it is... But he's fucking dreamy. 6/9


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome. 9/10.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10.


----------



## thehbomb (Apr 21, 2013)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*6/10*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

9/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dafuq is that creepy thing?

8/10 regardless. Somehow interesting.*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *Dafuq is that creepy thing?
> 
> 8/10 regardless. Somehow interesting.*


Still 9/10

That is DON fucking PATCH.


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Nightwish91 (Apr 14, 2013)

6/10


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Epic :mark: 10/10


----------



## Nightwish91 (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome 10/10 :ex:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

1/10


----------



## Nightwish91 (Apr 14, 2013)

1/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

0/10


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The quality is a bit meh. 9.5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*7/10*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Very manly. 7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Dat patch. 7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*...Creeps me out, don't ask why. 4/10.*


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

8/10. Reminds me of something I would remember better if I hadn't had my ambien over an hour ago. :side:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

4/10 I don't get it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Jumbo (Apr 9, 2009)

0/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*6/10 *


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9,24/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

7/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

7/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

8/10


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

9/10. Champ's graphics are sexy.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

9/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

7 out of 10


----------



## Ramsay Snow (May 6, 2013)

8/10 Swagger looks pretty legit.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*.png avatars are ace, 10/10*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Avy hasn't changed yet, and don't plan to change it for a while, so it is what it is. 

@Noyk 9/10 tipped hat low like a BOSS.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

10/10 :draper


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - Goes perfectly with the sig.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

9/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*9/10*


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Frooot/Froot


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

OBBY/obby


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

0/10

sorry


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9,3


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

6/10 more of a dbz guy lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

OMG FUCKING BRILLIANT AND AMAZING AND FANTASTIC out of ten. 


(Did I sell it enough?)


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So many pretty colours, 10/10*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

9/10 luffy D one piece ?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

9/10, love it. Try to recreate that pose all the time irl, but for some reason the ladies don't love it half as much as they did when Shawn did it???


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

10/10. Frieza is fucking awesome


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

10/10 Mister PICCOLO ! (gohan voice) no im not a nerd


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*10/10 

Paige *


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

10/10. :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

DB is GOAT but it is a bit plain like! 

6/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

7/10.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

7/10
Never been a big Pikachu fan.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*9/10*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

**** 1/2 .


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

9/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

6/10 (sorry, but bushy beards make me cringe)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Uhm. 7/10?*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

10/10, Spyro on PS1 was my life, fantastic games. Didn't mind the next gen ones as much as others did either.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10 That looks awesome.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

9/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*9/10, Flair looks pimpin' *


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Something out of ten


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

8/10. Don't know who those are, but they look pretty cool.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

0/10


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

7/10.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

10/10 Refer to the comments made by Fru


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

fucking loved spyro back in the day 8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

8,12/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

10/10
Unique


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

6.5/10 i like d bry but damn thats horrible to look at.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Timmy Turner 10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Arial Font on a GFX/10


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

8/10 Dingelberg!!!!!!


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10

Good game from what i remember lol.


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10

Goatface Killa!


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ass/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The sad thing is, I'm pretty sure I remember rating that avy, but don't remember what rating I gave it. 8/10


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

10/10 Great fucking Sig...looks good, but even more because its Carla!


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

This is avatar's not sigs :bigworm


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

6/10 

Not a fan of ole JT


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

5. Your username is a 10 though.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

7/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

9/10 Regal


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice Avatar - 10/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Babylon 5/10


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:ann/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Beard/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10/10 :ambrose


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

Original.

EDIT - I was too rating Pratchetts lol.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Liger. :mark: 8/10 Love the sig too.


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Fluze (May 13, 2013)

10/10. MUSE.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Some cartoon shit out of ten.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Some Prometheus shit out of ten.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't like it/10, soz


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

oneofmyfavcharacters/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

6/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*6/10*


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Kurt AnGOAT

10/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I like his beard. 8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9/10 in combination with the smiling dog.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

7/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

7/10


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HODOR


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

actually it's :ann


also fallout is gay so 3/10


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HODOR

also your avatar gets a 0/10 because you don't like fallout. Even though it's pretty cool.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10

What happened to Pikachu?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10 i used tp love playing that


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure who it is, but it is football so 10/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

7/10 Watta game


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

7/10

Spyro demos in PS1. NOSTALGIA~!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


You will be an IMMORTAL if you include Danny Phantom in your avatar/sig.


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I suggest you don't change it for awhile, suits you perfectly. 10/10.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

10/10


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

3/10 because it's identical to the signature


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

fpalm That's the point.

5/10


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

10/10 :balo2


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

7.2/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

^ 8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10, PNG avatars rule.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

GOATSPYRO/10


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

6.5/10? I don't get it.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

6/10, admirable concept but flawed execution


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10 for the NOSTALGIA


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

8/10 creative.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

8.5/10 
I always thought Ash was pretty hot


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10 rton2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

kinda hot but kinda annoying. 6/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

8/10 Nelson owns, but it looks like he's laughing at James Gandolfini so -6 pts for disrespect. 

2/10


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

10/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Maple/Leaf...I'm honestly not sure what that's worth.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I say...It makes the grade :cool2


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*/10*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

comme çi comme ça/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 Badass.

EDIT: Who is that though? Looks like Stannis Baratheon.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Emma/Stone


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Emma is hot/10.

He is His Grace Sir Samuel Vimes the Duke of Ankh-Morpork, lighting his cigar with a small swamp dragon. If you have never had the pleasure of reading the Discworld series by author Sir Terry Pratchett, you have truly missed out on one of fantasy fiction literature's top badasses. He is a hero for all of us. Whether we fucking like it or not. (Y)

Edit: BLEACH's avy is OK too, I guess. :side:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Ninja'd/Ninja'd


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

7/10, I like black&white pictures.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

8.5/10, quite badass.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

8/10 - Had these two been fully fit, WM XV would have been the greatest main event in WWE history


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Phenomenal/10


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice Paige avatar 8/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8/10.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

5/10 a little small


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

8/10, I like it. Suitably...something. I wanna say 'gothic', but that's not it. And I mean in the classical "Bram Stoker's Dracula" way, not the "15yo rejected emos" way.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

7/10 my profile pic is better.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10 it's growing on me


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10 Hott!


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

3.6/10


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

3/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

@Al Borland -5 stars.

@The One 5/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

7.5/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'd mark for a PTP WWE Champ

:mark:/10


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I love fitness girls so you get an 8 out of 9. Not as good as a 9 out of 10 but better than a 7 out of 8.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I was gonna give it a 9/9 but considering it's Anark 9/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

4?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

2/10 Can hardly see the bloody thing, AJ how'd you get so small??


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

8/10

winning smile.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

9/10 smile


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

***


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

10/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

RufusPancakePatterson/10

10/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.9/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

0/10 

Nothing against the poster I just think Tiesto's a sellout :angel


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

2/10. 

His eyebrow freaks me the fuck out.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

36/649

(8/10)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

9/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

9.98/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10/10 Pancake Patterson :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

5/10 *****


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

5/10 and 5 stars? I'm confused...

2/10. D-. ★


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10

Plus you're a Suits fan.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

PA/IGE


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*6/10.*


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

9/10 
How I love Sonic!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8/10.*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The GOAT but needs to be bigger; 6/10.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

10/10 Entei was my favourite out of the legendary dog trio.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10 who is that btw


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Emma Stone/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

6.5/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

55/67


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

6.9/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is that Sabin?/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Indeed/10


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

3/10 I like the lasers.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

7/10

Too much Tyson, not enough GOAT.


----------



## LittleRef (Jul 1, 2013)

I haven't got a clue who that is, but pretty cool drawing  7/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10. Maybe it's just because of a naivety to Pokemon, but that sprite looks like it's just spazzing out every so often.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

don'tknowwhothecrackheadis/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

don'tknowwhothejobberis/10

I'm so glad we can just not judge an avatar by a silly facial expression and instead have to restrict ourselves to knowing every celebrity ever.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

JoeSwash/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Gen II/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HairLooksToBeOnFireButIt'sJustALight/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Gen IV/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

5.5/10 other one was better


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10 who is that btw


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Corey Taylor, lead vocalist for Slipknot and Stone Sour.

6/10. Doesn't seem particularly gif-worthy. You'd be as well just having a picture of her, whoever she is or what the context is.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

3/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

5/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

8/10 but you gave Bravairy a 5/10 smh


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10 - Was never a Harry Potter fan but Emma is pretty hot.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10 Paige!! :mark:


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

6/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 Tyrone Biggums :lmao


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Seen it enough times in the name 3 things about the above poster thread/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Golduck/Mewtwo


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

WhatBleachsaid/10


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

8/10

Not a big Sabin fan, but it looks cool.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Ninja'd/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10

EDIT: ^straightedge

Sono - 7/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

8/10 Jolly good show!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

4.5/10 (For pratchett)


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

6/10


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

7/10

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

5/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

7.5/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

5/10- Not a sailor moon fan


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 Remember.. mono means one, and rail means rail.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

6.85/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Al Borland said:


> 6.85/10


Emma stone a mere 6? :kobe2

7/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

7/10 -


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

6/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10 bama


----------



## Klemencas (May 23, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

6/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

6.38/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

CHANGE YOUR SIG/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

9/10 love spyro


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

0/10 That punch hurted unk3


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

don't know how to like little anime girls without feeling dirty. 

for you, i'm sure it's a 10/10, though.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 it is then.

Your's? 12/10, Chico. :ziggler3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What happened to this thread, yo?

9/10 Paige :yum:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

9.8/10 doesn't need that N.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

7.5/Bambi


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

5/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

TIDDAYZ out of HITOMI

How does one become "Bambi"?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

6/10 kinda small (that's what she said)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

8/10

If Watson...9/10


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

9/10

Because she's Latina :homer


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 bama


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

9/10, my Emma is better. bama3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BLEACH said:


> , my Emma is better. bama3


7/10 no she's not:ron1


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

10/10


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Toaster/Microwave


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

BBQ/Fireplace


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dead/Alive


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

2.5/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TNA/WCW


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 my 2nd favorite Emma. :saul


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10 my 2nd favorite Emma


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Emma Roberts fan/Rachel McAdams :russo


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Smudged makeup/10


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

tna shit/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

7/10 just because of the red border... A black one would've been epic!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

V/X


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

BLEACH said:


> V/X


7/10, Rate Mine


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You're on my ignore list/10


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

BLEACH said:


> You're on my ignore list/10


Lol what?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

5/10 Looks like the guy has a Capri Sun straw in his mouth


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

5/10 Random sexy chick avatar #378546. I'm not really impressed and the size is too small to see her better.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 DAT Hayley!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 DAT Paige!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10 DAT... Mark Wahlberg?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:mark:y :mark: Moar like

10/10 You've finally changed your avi after like 2 years?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

@Tomas
10/10 DAT Hayley Williams.

@Hype


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

0/10 

Chris Judd > Ben Cousins :brees


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

0/









West Coast Chris Judd > Carlton Chris Judd


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10 Batman forever.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

9/10 Hayley <3


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

borkpewter/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Benny Fucking Cousins approves/X


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Vladimir F'n Makarov aprroves/my son


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Helicopter Richard approves / 100


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

8/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

V/X


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

5/10 cause I have no idea what/who it is but it reminds me you're you


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm thinking Lobo from DC Comics @ Oxitron.

7/10 btw


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

VI/X it's aight.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

8/10 tho


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10

Pretty badass man even if you haven't changed it for a long ass time (Y)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

VIII/X


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

7.8/10 

HIIIIIIIIIIIIYAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Bruce KLEE 7.5/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

IX/X my fav avi(so far) of yours.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

resuscitating thread

8/10 tho
that's my fave of yours too, go figure.

you obviously missed the goat kyary pamyu pamyu face


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol 9/10 I used to read these funny comics on smackjeeves, and that avy brings back memories of it. Had a laugh


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10, Karla Lopez please.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 dat piage


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

5/10 like him as an actor but hate the fandom.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10

Cyanide And Happiness is awesome.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

7/10, I used to like the show and stuff but for some reason it reminds me of being sick. Same with a handful of other animated shows like Rocco's Modern Life and some other ones I don't remember unless I see them... :side:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

8/10

Above average quality signature. I thought your "Oxitron fucking loves John Cena and Randy Orton" sig was funnier.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

X/X Dat Paige!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

8/10 cute chick


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

5/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

8/10 cute chick



WrestlinFan said:


> 8/10
> 
> Above average quality signature. I thought your "Oxitron fucking loves John Cena and Randy Orton" sig was funnier.


:lol
I eventually stopped using them because people thought it was legit


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

VIII/X cute chick?


----------



## Jive turkey (Oct 20, 2013)

2/10 thats chick looks liek she just farted , gross


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

10/10 lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10 Recognizable


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

7/10
STOP LIVING IN THE PAST


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

zep81 said:


> 8/10


6/10


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

6/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

WOAT/X


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Your last one was GOAT BLEACH avatar.
Also EMMA WATSON is SHIT TIER with short hair


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

mentallychallenged/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

What did I say last time? :|

You should change it to something more personable tbh.



TheHype said:


> mentallychallenged/10


:cesaro


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

1/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Batko10 said:


> 1/10


:buried
"TO A NICER GUY IT COULDN'T HAPPEN!"


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*3/10*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10 So awesome


----------



## Vital Witness (Oct 22, 2013)

10/10 because Spyro.


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> :buried
> "TO A NICER GUY IT COULDN'T HAPPEN!"


:faint:


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Not even knowledgeable about who is in your avatar though Batko. Before my time obviously. Can't say much about it. 


New avatar. y/n?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I liked the other one, but change is always good.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

RichardHagen/X. Take that as you will.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Meh/X
Growing on me
Her hair originally took a while for me to get used to.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

5/10.

Spyro is :clap though


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't really make it out... but it looks well done so 6/10. :$


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

8.0/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

DoradaFan said:


> 10/10


Cody's derping. 8/10. Choose a better image. I recommend Cody's new pornstar look. The mustache actually gives off a 90's look, which is good.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Quite shocking, I like it / 10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

VII/X solid


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10






1:10 :saul


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

SIXOUTTATEN


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Asshole Oxi cockblocked me/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:draper2/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Goodbye Paige/10. :sad:

Still, 8


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Spinner Belt is shite, so VII/X


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

9/10


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EscapedIllusion (Jul 11, 2013)

7/10


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

4/10 small as


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

VIII/X my favourite part is the yellow...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's Portman, so clearly 10/10.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Dat Minchin, dat aussie :mark: 

10/10

EDIT: just googled that he is actually British born 9/10 bama2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

7/10

dat border


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooock.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

6/10
who?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> 6/10
> who?


I have changed it now, but it was Jimmy Page (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

7/10 For Flair


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Is that some kind of game of thrones shit wagg?

-1/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10 easy


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

III/X strange choice of photo


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

For some reason the black and white makes me think ANNE FRANK so 8/10

:kobe


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like a telltale games game. Is it the new one?

Just for telltale, 9.5/10 :mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Wolf Among Us, by telltale. Episode 1 is out. Play it now :saul

8.5/10 she's kinda cute.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

It's like $30. Walking Dead was fucking ace but point and click stories aren't worth more than $10 imo. Is it point and click? If it is I'll wait til it's <$10. :lol


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fair enuff. But episode 1 is like 7 bucks man and it's about 2 hours long. Would defs consider a purchase if I was you


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

CLINT/TEN AGAIN


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8.5/10 :saul


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

IX.IX/X


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

qt/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

HUH!?/10


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

It's Hank Hill thinking of propane, and, Uhhhhh... Peggy's there, too. Who doesn't like Peggy? :side:

9/10. Red-haired Emma is qt as fuck, pal.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I :mark: for Hank Hill. Sweet lady propane. 8.5/10. Bonus points for Bug Gribble in the sig.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10 

Although, I remember your old avatar with some sort of tree in a mystical looking area. Liked that a lot.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

You gotta find a good pic of Cody with the tag titles now dude I told you dat!
That'll be a 9/10


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> 8/10
> 
> Although, I remember your old avatar with some sort of tree in a mystical looking area. Liked that a lot.


Yup. That's me in the tree! I fucking love this picture. It's on the Lanipo trail behind Honolulu. You can see the buildings in the background. I'm probably gonna go back to that as an av at some point.










9/10 for the Cody Rhodes av. Face of the company in training.





ETA: WTF/10 for whatever the hell is going on in OXI's av.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know what you think is going on in my avatar T...









It's just a face.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

OXI said:


> I don't know what you think is going on in my avatar T...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like she wants to kill me. Dat one scary bitch lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

I know what you're thinking... "Is this guy going to rate me an eight or a nine?" / 10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

ehhh... 4/10 8*D 
naw 
7.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

ranga/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

4/10

Boo Spurs


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesomeasfunk/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

unique.../X


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

10/10 for Jager, 8/10 for ABH


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't know ha/what am I looking at


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

@ TehJerichoFan It's Vitaly, College Rules :terry

@ SEJ, Meh/638


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 for dat Eastwood :mark:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

8/10 She pretty but no b00bz in pic.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

4/10
i dont like long-hair Jericho


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> 6/10


1/10 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Bump

I/X, very small that's what she said


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

8/10 dance baby, dance.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

2/10 not funny. the sig is 8/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

8/10


napalmdestruction said:


> 2/10 not funny. the sig is 8/10


It ain't meant to be funny. It's the GOAT.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## EscapedIllusion (Jul 11, 2013)

7/10


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10 small but it's Bateman bama


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10 Emma Stone <3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

7/10 hopefully del Rio doesn't hit you with a car again 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

It's a little bit skewed, cropping it would have been better than resizing the sides, but it's good quality which is unusual of Simpsons related pics, and it's a good Christmas themed pic, so 7/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

10/10, keep it.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

If I had any idea what that was from, who that guy was and the doll(?) on his back was I'd probably be able to rate it. :draper2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

10/10 for Özil. (Y)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

didn't even bother telling me what it is /10. :kobe


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

10/10.

It's Chuck from Dead Rising, jeez. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*6/10*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

5/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

10/10

bama4


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

10/10

:ass


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

GOATS/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

10/10 :angle


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

2.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

10/10 :wade


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

*As i think Ozil is indeed great*


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

8/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*7/10*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

It's that James Deen?/X


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

5/10 kinda dull to be honest. Defs not your best.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

nueve/diez

CHUCK (Y)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Christmas JOY 9/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

$$$$/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JOY!/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10

Would be 10/10 if it was a different one from last year


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

0/10

:cuss:


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Jak/Ratchet.
or
Average ears/GOAT ears.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

8/10. She would get a 10 but she looks to high maintenance for this poor boy lol


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

9/10

Love Kevin


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:daniels/10
(Oxi approves)


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

emma always gets a ten.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

9/10

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Callisto said:


> 6/10


No idea who it is, still a 7.8/10


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Generic Slipknot/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Avatar isn't related to Slipknot/10


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

4/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A clear 10/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Automatic 10/10 at _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ is GOAT. As is Mara.



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> No idea who it is, still a 7.8/10
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Michael Fassbender.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

7/10 too old.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

5/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

9.2 / 10 - A sexy womans and her tit.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Flair. 9/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

VII/X


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

unk2/10


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

8.8/10 

Enthralling


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

IX/X


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

/10 coz no avatar


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Strong jawline/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

8/10 very original


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock :mark /10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I have no idea what it is but I like the size, border, colours _and_ the effect. 8/10.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

doesn'tknowledzeplinsmh/X aka VII/X


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

X/X


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 Emma :kg1


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

8/10 my man


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

3/10 for the lols


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Silverdust (Dec 20, 2013)

6/10


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

7/10 Classic


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10 Bond.. James Bond.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Dat Emma!:banderas


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

8/10 more Paige lol.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Interesting/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

4/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Ahjossi/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll give it a mandatory 10/10, despite having not watched True Detective yet since it doesn't arrive over here until February


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

4/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

10/10 and True Detective is 100 % your type of thing, and mine of course. Greatest pilot I've ever seen.

Edit: Goldfish/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sweet, I've been hyped for it for ages. I could download it but it's only a few weeks until it debuts so no biggie.

10/10 etc.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## White Trash Scott (Jan 13, 2014)

4/10

I just have no idea about any of it.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

5/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

8/10 bama


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll give it an 8/10 just for its appearance even though I hate soccer. And yes I did just call it soccer, deal with it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

9/10 :mark:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

5/10 
Funny
But I have a unhealthy dislike for Big Show


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

0/10

Not a fan of the Big Shi....Show.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

10/10

Awesome looking


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Utilising that SWEET border and that SWEET maximum size for that SWEET Paige 9.5/10


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Noticed that OXI had the last post in this thread so I came in here to give Sasha Banks avy a 9/10, but now all I see is some troll type thing :jay

*5/10*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

10/10


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Right back at ya :hendo2

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

It's a GNOME. :flip

9/10 only because that second frame of the laptop shot is skewed.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

WOAT


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

9/10 They should sign her up for NXT


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Moxie (Nov 7, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

8/10.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

:hbk1 / 10


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

10/10 eye catching


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

cantrate/10

I dont watch ROH :draper2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

Enticing.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

9/10, Dat epic moment in WWE history :mark:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

9/10 :bryan2


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't really get it but 6/10 I guess.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Monumental moment/history


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

IX/X


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Obligatory *11/10*.
:banderas


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

She's not a ten, maybe a 8,5-9 doe, and that's very rare so I give it 10/10.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

3/10

Asians aren't my type


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :bryan


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

10/10

I'm a punk mark :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

Bryan :mark:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Bret screwed Bret/10 :vince5*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Gonna give it a 6/10

No idea who that is :X


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

4/10

Nothing against D-Bry, but I don't like the composition of the cropped image and I am not keen on how that blue filter was used. There isn't really much going on in the image either. Not to mention I am just not a fan of that hair cut on him.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't hate that avatar tbfh Callahert. It's fantastic.
9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 DA BOSS!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

1/10

lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

10/10

:heyman GOAT


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

one of your better done GIFs. 
8/10


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

10/10

I like it. Simple yet effective.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

9/10. It's pretty epic but I don't know what that colored flash in the middle of it is.

EDIT ~ I'll give it an 8/10 just for being the greatest wrestler in the entire history of the business by 10 country wide miles. Not an ideal shot, though.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

8/10

The barricade Sister was pretty neat, but its a thematic move overall.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

2/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

pre-fusion / old man

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

10/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Overexposure/X or IX/X I suppose.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Oxi said:


> 10/10





7/10


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

9/10 

If only!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I like Adventure Time. Cool show.
More of a biased rating.

7/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Pretty cool

9/10 now!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes/10


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

9/10 

Yum


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10.

Been marking for Cody lately.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10 
Awesome :


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 pretty neat


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

8/10
naked pls


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10, other one was a perfect 10 IMO.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*10/10* :ambrose3


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

10/10
Both avatar and username


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10
:heyman


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

DAT WINTAH SOLDJA/10


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

STONEYUMMY/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Incredible album


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I think it's adorable and the composition in perfect. Only thing I don't like about it at all is that it looks a little jagged from being compressed.

9/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

No idea who it is /10 :brodgers


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

RUSEV said:


> No idea who it is /10 :brodgers


Watch Game of Thrones.

8/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

itmoves/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

itdoesn'tmove/X


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

10/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10 not your best one imo



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Watch Game of Thrones.
> 
> 8/10


Well that character hasn't been revealed on the show yet 8*D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*8/10*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 BIG SEXY :nash


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

9/10
Meh on Stacy since i'm not a legs guy but she has a gorgeous face.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10 Not a big Captain America guy but the movie looks good


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

8.5/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

7/10
I lold


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Too much crammed into a compressed image. I like Nattie, though, so 3.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9.5/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Peter Dinklage SWAG


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

asiaphile/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Blood :argh:

NO BORDER NO BUYS ABH.
You know this.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I put a border on to match the colour of the blood, it looked poor. So I left it. For that INSULTING comment, I rate Oxi's avatar the worst rating I've ever given anything - six thumbs up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

7/10, if only it were Bill Murray instead


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

7/10

I like the pop art style of it, but I'm not crazy over some of the colors.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Silverdust (Dec 20, 2013)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Seven thumbs up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Seven and a half thumbs up.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I put a border on to match the colour of the blood, it looked poor. So I left it. For that INSULTING comment, I rate Oxi's avatar the worst rating I've ever given anything - six thumbs up.


Absolutely fucking disgusting rating ABH.
Do you not like girls like the one in my avatar? Are you objectively against women in your sexuality???
Nothing wrong with that, it's just something that has to be known.
:kobe3

Gonna have to give you a SIX because you think a border would make it look worse. Silly ABH.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

If you saw the border you'd agree it looks worse. It looked like shit.

My new rating - Four thumbs up. :hayden3


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The border doesn't have to be red. It CAN be black, like a normal border. :ayoade

FOUR
THUMBS
UP


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

lel WOAT


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I may add a border just to stop this blood feud of ours, Oxi.

Seven thumbs up for Adele Expoldoogodlsfierdls.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

X/X without border. I/X with a border.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:ti that disgusting border.
1/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Five thumbs up.

I've added a border - are you happy now Oxi?!?!? It actually looks great and I thank you for your infinite wisdom.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:agree:

8/10 for Cusa-... Spacey... :side:

What exactly was your old GIF one?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Rooney Mara as Lisbeth Salander from Fincher's The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo. :mark: Don't worry, that will return once I'm done with my House Of Cards set.

I'm getting sick of rating this one though. But since your infinite wisdom actually improved my avatar - TEN THUMBS UP


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10 Trippy


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

2/10 for motion sickness


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

My bias for Paige/X aka X/X


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Good/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

9/10 for BORDERS


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

7 THUMBS UP

There's probably better pictures of RUSEV.

Then again it does look like Kevin Spacey in my avatar is staring down Rusev and about to ask "you wanna go?" And Rusev is accepting the challenge. Thus, 10 THUMBS UP.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

10/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

GREGORY RUSEV/X aka borderline woat


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

spam/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Icanseeyou/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

7/10

Mine prob looks like shit because of resolution, but I made it for my WWE instagram.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

All the numbers/ 10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Captain America/not Winter Soldier


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

8/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

4/10 Boring

Different story for that sig tho.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

EIGHT THUMBS UP


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8.3/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10

This is another one of my "edits" on my WWE fanpage Instagram (@wwfantic as you can see with the watermark). If you want you can go see the full thing there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cesar1o/10

See what I did there? I'm just as embarrassed.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## BrazilianBash (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey yo.
*10/10*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

randomhoney/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

WHO ARE THEY?/10.
Most of the people in your avatars and signatures are OBSCURE AS FUCK.
:lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:brie/ten.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HAWT/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:butler/10


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

#2/Best Wrestlers of All Time
:cesaro


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Crow = TEN THUMBS UP


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

10/10
absolutely sexy.
:yum:







Oh this is the _AVATAR_ thread?
9/10.


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

4/10


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

1/10


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd say 6/10.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

SEVEN THUMBS UP


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10 WE TALKING ABOUT PRACTICE! NOT A AVATAR! WE TALKIN' PRACTICE!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

II/X Border too thick


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

In all seriousness, 8/10.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't care much for that shot of Paige. 6/10 because Bayley.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

8 out of 10.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

2/10
Great belt, but incredibly small and awkward.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Aw just updated mine. :side:

You know how it is around here with no avatar borders. :ayoade (RIP)

6/10. -3 for no border. +6 for Ambrose.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:kobe/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

EIGHT THUMBS UP


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

NINE THUMBS UP


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

10/10.. Emma Stone is just perfect.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

8/10 



Callisto said:


> :kobe/10










/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 unk4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

not sure who that is, but if it's who I think it is, then 10 for being a big man worker doing that. for now thou...

8/10 :side:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> not sure who that is, but if it's who I think it is, then 10 for being a big man worker doing that. for now thou...
> 
> 8/10 :side:


The man they call...............Vader. :mark:

9/10


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

8.5


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

9.5/10 Most definitely hot as fuck, my 2nd favorite Emma :terry


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 BULLS


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

From Chicago so I'm obligated to give a 10/10.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10 Emma Watson :mark:


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

cute 8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:lenny
Goes a bit long though and NO BORDER.
A GENEROUS 7/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## drmorrisjohnson (Mar 21, 2014)

4 Not much happening in it.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

10/10 not much happening


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

creepy/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Queen B

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TEN THUMBS UP


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Finally relevant to your name /10
9/10 :brodgers
Don't mention how mine isn't relevant to my name :brodgers


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

6/10 nothing special but I'm lukewarm to Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING SCRAMBLED EGGS. 2/10 FOR THE BACON


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9.25/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8.748374937483748374837483748392010840382732/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 Fuck it, i'm a mark


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10 the previous one was better


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

9/10.. Epic.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

8/10 :damn because no border. 

Though if you frequent the WoW section that can be 9/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't know who she is, but 7/10.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

2/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

NINE THUMBS UP 4-LIFE


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

9.5/10 Beyonce Z 8*D


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I have no idea who it is but I do want to know how to rotate GIFs so well. :side: 7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10. They're pretty easy to make in Photoshop. I can show you how, if you want.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

8/10

Makes me lol but also makes me dizzy.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

SEVEN THUMBS UP


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Disturbing in a good way! 8/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10 out of a motherfucking 10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 SO HOT


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Olé/10


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:lmao
8.5/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

3/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

three thumbs up


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10 like I said!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Even though this is the avatar thread I'm going to bypass that since Chrome now has the greatest sig in the history of WF. ELEVEN THUMBS UP


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

:mark:


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

7.5/10 - Generic but classic nonetheless


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 I miss Eddie.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10 Loved it when Sting did that


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7.5/10 Gif's speed is a bit awkward.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey, I made that gif with the "awkward" speed. :side:

10/10 though unk


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10

Minus one for White Sox.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10/10 classic moment in mark history


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

An obvious TEN THUMBS UP


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 She's hot


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TEN THUMBS UP


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 Pretty cool


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8.5/10


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

YES!!! 9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10 I don't know who that is, but it looks cool


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I give it four







/ 10


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

3/10 ;P

Bloody Pardew.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:shiiit 10/10 :shiiit


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8.5/10 It's grown on me :side:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 LATINO HEAT


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:shiiit/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10 :lel


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 DAT PAIGE


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

4-5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

10/10 for da Bulls.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

That's a dope avatar. 10/10


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Include bryan and Boots To Chests too 

10/10


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

8/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TEN THUMBS UP


----------



## Jerittude (Oct 19, 2009)

8/10

I don't like the border.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 He was one of my favorite actors.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

9/10. He's cool as fuck


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Fuckin epic.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't get it/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10 Looks like Zach De La Rocha from Rage Against the Machine lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## FlyingBear (Nov 30, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :lelbrock


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

10/10 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

NINE THUMBS UP (a border would have resulted in the prestigious ten)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Creepy/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

No idea what is/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

434/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

10/10 for Famkie


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

10/10 BITW.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

8.5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 :mark:


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

9/10 epic


----------



## EscapedIllusion (Jul 11, 2013)

5 Stars lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10 Pretty sweet gif


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

10/10.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10 Y2J :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

8/10 (Prefer the Sig)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10 :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

11/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Badass/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Mmmm... Famke/10.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

The Hitman said:


> 6/10


4/10, but we all know that's just Bret-speak for

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I HAVE NO IDEA WHO IT IS.
_BUT THE RENDER JOB IS GREAT_ 7/10.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

9/10. Pretty cool and a improvement on your previous one.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

9.8/10, sig 9.9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 EPIC


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Weirdly sized. Nice body. Meh face. 6/10. :critic


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

One of your best. Alex did a fine job on that too. :banderas
Such a fitting border. 10/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

6/10


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

9/10 BITW.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

4/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10, Bruce Lee is a GOAT


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10. Mainly for Austin.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

NINE THUMBS UP


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10 :draper2


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

9/10


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

8/10 haha.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

10/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :rollins


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10 dat paige


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

The cat made me do it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

10/10 :clap

Just made a new sig.

EDIT: Oh God I can't even see it lol

2nd EDIT: And... I posted in the wrong thread... double fail. fpalm


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Bruce Lee's awesome


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The photo is quite funny in the sense Heyman's head is just... Very efficiently... Gone. :lol 7/10 no border


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

1/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

100/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10 :yum:


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Personally not a big fan of Goldberg, and I think the overuse of the policemen makes it look a bit more fake than it should. :hmm:
6/10 for quality.
The recent Undertaker one was one of the best ones on the whole site. :banderas


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Arya? With what? Coffee? Cornetto?

9.5/10
she grows up so fast!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

100/10

unk6


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10

Preferred the one with Sting dropping from the rafters though, never watching WCW much but spent a while staring at your avatar. EPIC


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> 10/10
> 
> Preferred the one with Sting dropping from the rafters though, never watching WCW much but spent a while staring at your avatar. EPIC


Every time i change my damn avatar, someone says "I like that other one more"   ill have to rotate more.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :taker


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

9/10 cause it makes me lol.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10 Swagger looks pretty cool with that robe


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10 (Irrelevant but 10/10 signature b/c :ziggler2)


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10 unk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10 (Your sig is epic btw.)


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10 She looks fierce :kobe6


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Korean >_>

5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Braves/10 :homer2


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

9/10 

Avy's that go past the userbar trigger my OCD *twitch*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> 9/10
> 
> Avy's that go past the userbar trigger my OCD *twitch*


Can only blame the guy who made the userbars imo. :brodgers

I like the Lenny GIF but it doesn't seem like something that fits the pink tint, imo. 7/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

9/10

Brad Maddox is really good at playing the role of the guy who you would want to legitimately punch in the face.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

EDIT, okay I guess I got ninjad, I don't really like anime but I give it a 7/0, Why is it bleeding?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Disgusting llama. So disappointing. 2/10.



TheDeathGodShiki said:


> 9/10
> 
> Brad Maddox is really good at playing the role of the guy who you would want to legitimately punch in the face.


YOU WHAT


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Disgusting Maddox. So disappointing. 2/10.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Pls change your avatar to a prettier llama /10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Why is it bleeding?












I already rated Maddox so I'll rate yours.

----------










8/10

Cute bastard.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

9/10 unk4


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

7/10

Can't really see well. (2)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

As far as sports related avatars go CHROME I much preferred the Chicago bull with the flag bandana. :cena5

This one doesn't cut it for me brother, I'm sad to say its a TWO out of ten. :cena3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Paige looks like a crack head prostitute but damn, she's hot.

10/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Greatest Of All Time/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10 :yum:


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

10/10

Austin & Hogan

:mark:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 Dat movie :banderas


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Arya :mark:

10/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well its two GOAT's so, 10/10. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Pretty cool/10. Reminds me of a fog machine used at a Biebs concert once.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

It's the GOAT of the Underworld so 10/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

7/10

Like the colours too.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:kobe

None/10


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

1/10 sympathy vote for the homeless


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

4/10

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

unk/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

EIGHT THUMBS UP


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9,5/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8.5/10 It's like I'm in a trance


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

4/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> 5/10


1/10

No idea who/what it is, lol.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:kobe You've never heard of Ayra/Game of Thrones.

I change my rating -5/10


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

1/10

Nope, Don't watch game of thrones.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10 (You should change it to a Blackhawks themed avy though :side


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

8/10

Btw, which avatar should I use next?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

9/10. Lol. As if mine's good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not really a Sox fan but I was on the White Sox in Little League so 10/10


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## kanefan00 (Apr 12, 2014)

looks pretty good 8.9/10 booker t was one of my faves


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 unk6


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

10/10


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

8/10 Booker's cool.


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

7/10 good band


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

9/10 Future Champ


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

I have no idea what your avatar is supposed to be, but... 
8/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Cat = 10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

692/10.

Punk BITW.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

7/10, sig puts avi to shame


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

10/10 :lol


----------



## EscapedIllusion (Jul 11, 2013)

10/10 
Yugi :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

SANDOW!
No border though. :brodgers
7/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

0/10 :duck


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :cesaro


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Ziggler sucks. :maddox
3/10 no border, SHITTY WRESTLER :brodgers


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

unk2

8/10 for the comedic effect


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

unk2/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10. Fuck yeah. :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10 Nostalgic.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:hayley2:hayley2:hayley2:hayley2:hayley2:hayley2:hayley2:hayley2:hayley2:hayley2/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Already rated.

Updated!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10 She's alright. Got nothing on the MOTHER OF DRAGONS though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

been the mother of naptime this season

9/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:cesaro/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 */* :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4 :hayley4


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10 The great Hypnocat.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Hayley Williams. 10/10


----------



## StarshipAwsome (Apr 28, 2014)

10/10 for Sandow.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10 :banderas


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

^Best In The World


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Is that Andre from "The League" in a weird ass hat? If so, 8/10. If not, 6/10.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 unk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 A cat made me do it.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

9/10

Btw, your sig is interesting. Do you ship those two? lol


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

10/10

I don't even listen to her songs but I find her to be very attractive.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Feels like im going to have a seizure, 5/10 :side:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

7/10. Cute one.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

0/10. Sorry.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

IT'S STING
IN THE RAFTERS
6/10

:bahgawd


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

6/10


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

7/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Woman? Football? fuck yes. 8/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## JeriTest23 (Jun 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 PUNK :mark:


----------



## JeriTest23 (Jun 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 The Fab Four (Y)


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10 because of Punk.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

5/10 bc non-canon


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Quite cool, 7/10.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*7/10*


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10 Been using Chrome more lately.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

10/10 cute.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

9/10 可愛い


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

10/10 LOL


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

8/10. :ambrose3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:maddox/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

4/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

10/10
Damn , Paige looks good there


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

A receding 9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

7/10

I have no clue who it is


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

NEGATIVE 10 OUT OF 10 for leaving us with the boring as fuck Authority who take a week off when they've become obviously tedious instead of freshening up their actual fucking gimmick :side:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

10/10 best segment on RAW. LANA is GOAT.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

This is avatars CHAMP


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao 

cute/10


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

10/10. Looks very awesome.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 

Reds.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

CAN IT BE ANY LESS THAN 9.9/10???????????


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I want details and don't even care if you fooled me w/a ****** b/c oxitron/10


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

8.213/10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

well I _HAD_ to call this one...

:sansainfinite:homer/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*10/10

Whoever made it is very talented.*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

4/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 DA GOAT :trips5


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

DAT Kana :wall

10/10


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

9/10: Seth Rollins is too awesome!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

1/10 British pale hag.


JK. :maddox
You know what it is.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pre-op/10


----------



## FPS Scotland (Jul 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

2/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

unk5/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

:banderas/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10

Scarlett :moyes1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

9/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10 Sorry, I don't get it, but no reason to rate it lower.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:edge/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10

:yes


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Bruce Lee :mark:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10 too small


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10 because of Edge!


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

9/10

Username is a definite 10/10 though :walt


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10 :mark:


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10 :mark:


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Quite possibly one of my favourite non-Oxitron avatars on the forum atm that also doesn't involve cute azn girls 10/10.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

BECKY LYNCH. :moyes1

7/10 because I feel the border/art is much too large.



Knocks said:


> [insert reason to neg here]/10
> [insert reason to not neg here]



:kobe7


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

8/10 ^.^


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

10


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

5/10
personally much preferred the other submissions.
also you should be banned like the other 5 alts of yours. :kobe


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

better than sasha/10


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 I saw a similar thing with the Bulls logo :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## moxicity (Jul 22, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

10/10

:bow


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

WTF/10.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

8/10

(bring back sophie pls)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 unk6


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

10/10

Favorite avatar on WF besides mine.

:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

10/10









































































8*D


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

8/10

AND SCREW YOU CALLISTO


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

10/10

Because it looks like he is... :westbrook2


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

/ 10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7?10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*10/10*


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

9.5/10

:cool2 deal with it


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:jay/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

:mark:10:mark:/10


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

8:waffle/10:waffle


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

8.5/ 10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

:side:/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 :mark:


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

10/10

Brock conquered this thread.


----------



## ChipsDaily (Aug 18, 2014)

5/10 Not a fan of GIFs. Especially when I'm always browsing on mobile.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 punk !!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 Deano.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 BORK DA GAWD


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10 good day to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

come back sophie turner/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Argentine Backbr. (Aug 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

3/10


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10

BROCKTAGON :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

unk2/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

hnnng/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

8/10
I think he's phoning it in about how much he truly cares about the title, considering how bitter he was about the loss of the WHC run.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10

Sig doh.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

7/10

Da Beast


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Needs new avatar/10
Goodie but oldie


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

9/10


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

3/10 


This is going to be so degrading and humiliating. Please show mercy whoever rates me.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

8/10 b/c simpsons :homer4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

10/10 - Takes balls in this day and age to still sport a CM Punk avatar


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Sting looks awesome as fuck


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

6/10


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

3/10
Creeps me out.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10 Because of Simpsons.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10 because sting is freaking badass there.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

6/10 because I like the episode and that part of it, but I think you could fit a .gif image in there even as non-premium. :hmm:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oxi said:


> 6/10 because I like the episode and that part of it, but I think you could fit a .gif image in there even as non-premium. :hmm:


Good idea, I'll see what I can do.




10/10 me like pretty lady!!!!!! *barks like dog*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

1000/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 :brock4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 Deano.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

11/10

:lenny


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Hollywood Hogan :mark:


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

10/10 Dirty Dean Ambrose babyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 MAN UP


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

The girl is hot but meh, same as a million other avatars on here. A lowly Bret hart 4/10

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10 Partridge :mark:


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Solid 9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

holy mother of erections 10/10


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

DAMN
4/10


----------



## Proliferation (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ut/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

intercepted/10

:romo


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10




Knocks said:


> intercepted/10
> 
> :romo


:duck


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

No paige or becky !!! what the fuck/10


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

would have been better if his hands came out of the gif as he brings them down which could be done with the right skills btw out of ten


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

:jaydamn/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:rodgers/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

:lenny/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Pretty awesome, but Bret Hart does the Scorpion Death Lock better than Sting so...........

4/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

An extremely small picture of Ambrose(?) with facepaint... or that part of his head replaced by a skull... or something? :kobe 2/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 Deano.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 :zayn3


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 One of the greatest moments ever


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 Easy.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

10/10 Asian chicks are hot.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 SMILING BORK :brock


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

6/10


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

:bryan4 10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9.99/10


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

4/10


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

6/10


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

8/10


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

6/10

but just because IDK what it is


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 :zayn3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

They always cute. 10/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 STING


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Is that a symbol for a soccer team? I'm American and we aren't as refined in the art of football as the rest of the world.

Nope, looked again, I think that's a gangsta Chicago Bear, but it really looks like it could be a symbol for a soccer team. 

4/10 Jay Cutler sucks.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

2/10 Is that supposed to be Cena or Orton?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

It's Orton, with a FUCKING koala.

Is it bad I only post to this thread in order to impress people with my new avie? I'm pretty sure we all do though.......
Anyway, a generic fan made Austin avie. Austin is awesome though, but still........ 4/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

3/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10 looks cool enough.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

9/10, what anime is it from?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

7/10



WBL Studios said:


> what anime is it from?


HOW DARE YOU

*Chūnibyō demo Koi ga Shitai!*

My favorite anime of 2012
I always stayed up late at night just to watch it live on TV

Those were the days <3


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

6\10 don't watch anime but all the characters look the same must be because they are all asian huh?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

1/10 

Utah Jazz fan here


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10 BORK :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

2/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Evil seth = 9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

8/10 gotta like the Beatles.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

6/10 just because of Chinese Democracy existence


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ill give it a 10 because im such a Heyman mark.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

KAWAAIIIIIIII AFFFF (EVEN THO IS KOREA) 10/10.

Found this keeeeewl Mewtwo moving animated pixel GIF so I resized it, added a background and glitch effect. I think it looks aight but I gotta fix about the frame speeds I think. :hmm:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

8/10 I'd go there


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Paul E. Pixelated 4/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:what? What is that? I like it tho. 8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10 Because of Heyman.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## dumtara (Apr 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Impeccable (Jul 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## dumtara (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10 great av


----------



## Raw Is Jack (Nov 8, 2014)

9.99/10


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ten out of Ten Noahs *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

3/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

3/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

4/10...... ha ha ha....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

2/10. I don't get the joke.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

5/10


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

6/10 Probably not hardcore enough wrestling fan to get it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

9/10

i'd drink her bath water tbh


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4.5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

9.6/10

Whos hand is that?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

er 7/10...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Daenerys. Why? :jose

9/10 for the dragon though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

1.5/10


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

0/10
Nahhh man


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

4/10  The pics a bit small.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Perfecto


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

2/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

1/10 see what i did there. :


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10 Robb Stark GOAT


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10 :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

:miz /10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its creative and horrifying so a 8 or a 2 depending on what attribute I focus on.



BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> :miz /10


Miz = 11 right?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

100/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:austin/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10 Its a Triple Hmas.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*10/10*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

-1/10


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

6/10


----------



## PatrickHavoc (Mar 16, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

10/10 for the pure, unadulterated torture.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Obviously 10/10.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

3/10

Am I missing something?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

10/10 bama4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

3/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 PAIGE


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :eva


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

10/10 :done


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :harper


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

0/10 or 10/10. Can't decide.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Guess it depends on how you feel about women getting locked in wooden stocks and getting their bare feet tickle tortured whilst wearing a Santa hat. :side:

8/10 btw.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Emma Valentine (Dec 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Jeff Hardy was my childhood hero back in 2009 so 8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

4/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10 Paige :banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Trilby McTip (Dec 25, 2014)

8/10, Cole is a crisp worker with great psychology and workrate.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

lolsmarkbustersmark/10


----------



## Trilby McTip (Dec 25, 2014)

7/10

Dolph is a great talent, but a better picture for an avatar would have been him shadowboxing during his entrance.

I'd actually be interested in a MLP/Ziggler themed signature. If anyone on here could direect me to someone who would be willing to create this for be, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

You're trying too hard breh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :ziggler2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

out of


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

11/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:bosh/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny/:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:lenny/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Vince gives me a comedy gimmick/10*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Goochy goochy goo/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 SANDOW


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

5/10 Not a foot person.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

2.5/10

Don't do anime sorry


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Only have it as this until I find a new one.
9/10 btw, that picture always make me laugh a little.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

1/10 since SAO sucks! :lmao

The light novels are okay though


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

9.5/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

100000000000/10.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10 naked bongos out of 10


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

10/10 for DA GAWD

EDIT: DAMMIT MY 10/10 WAS FOR TJF


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

10/10 for Nikki.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

9.14/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Too many IC championships /10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

wherethefuckisatarantinosmilie/10


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

10/10 

Hayley <3


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

:banderas / 10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

8/10 Zig is the man


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

6/10

Sorry dude, I'm just not into the feet!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4 horseman out of 10. very animated.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :bryan2


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

9/10

Go Raptors!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

1/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

9/10 sure to bother somebody


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

8/10 Michael Jordan GOAT


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

0/10 because I hate that fucking clown


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## MisTicO_ (Jan 21, 2015)

6/10 Batman #1 Superhero.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10 :mark:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

8/10

Gif replaying makes me sick, like barf. You know what I'm saying Sting...Er...Bill...I mean Brock?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*7.5/10 :lol*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I give it 8.5 disco balls.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

∞/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

~/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 very uplifting.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10 very uplifting.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I like the bulls cause they gave my brotha Pau Gasol a home where he isn't in constant trade talks. 10/10.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

5/10 Zayn looks like he has special needs...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Who the fuck put the lips in that? /10
or, better without the lips /10
or, 8/10 without the lips /10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

3/10 I don't like 10-year-olds


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 dat Lynch. :yum:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 dat Bryan. :bryan2


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

A legendary staple of Chrome's profile /10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

5/10

Pro
Women 

Con
Barons stupid ass facial expression


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

8/10

This is the avatar thread not the signature thread. :kobe8


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> 8/10
> 
> This is the avatar thread not the signature thread. :kobe8


:cry I feel like like shit now

Still 4/10 because avy gif still aggravates me


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

5/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 :zayn3


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

3/10 

Not my type


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

WTF/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

10/10

rate mine if you can :lol.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Shit/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 sheer goddess tier!!!


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Meh/10


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

4/10

Maybe a three.

*[Edit]

Shit, I read the topic as "Rate the above users". No way around this one, Spectrum, I'm kind of definitely burying you here - I just didn't want anyone to think I rated that avatar so low, it's actually really likeable.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

3/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

!0/0 GOAT ENTRANCE!!!!


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

10/10

Avatar cracks me up every time I see it. Reminds me of the old American Gladiators tv show and I always think of DB winning that show and taking down one of the big giants.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## SMCM (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 Hayley :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 :realkobe4


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

3/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lita 10/10


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*10/10*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

7/10 I guess, it's a decent gif, nice gold tint.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

10/10... Lita kada


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 Dat Vigilante.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

10/10 I WOULD.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

5/10

That beard :cry


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

5/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

very bullish on it!

72-10/10


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

10/10 datgif.jpg


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

10/10 bama


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

thank god I am an atheist out of 10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10.

10/10 for being an Atheist.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 excellent taste!


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

6.9/10


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

B+/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

9


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

7.5


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

10/10 dat music taste


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

10/10 :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

7/10 (Would be 9 or 10 if a gif lol)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

6.9/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

needs more motion/10.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> needs more motion/10.


You went back to Bryan. 10/10

The whole point of this avatar is the reaction, man. Didn't want a gif. :benson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> You went back to Bryan. 10/10
> 
> The whole point of this avatar is the reaction, man. Didn't want a gif. :benson


(9.99/10)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

2/10 Too big and annoying


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## SMCM (Dec 31, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

5/10

I liked the old Miley more :draper2


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Lucky Ducky (Mar 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - You gotta love ducks!


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Anything with Litas boobs is a 10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10

Anything with Nikki's boobs is an automatic 10 at least.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

9/10 just because it amazes me Bryan IS STILL FUCKING PUMPING THAT THING UP & DOWN.

There's no slowing him down whatsoever.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

7/10


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

INFINITY/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

9/10

Can't stop staring at it. Mannn


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

10/10 hilarity


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*7/10*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

10/10 zigglah is da man


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 for it's GOATNESS and it's ability to say something stupid. :bow


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

:deandre

5/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:rollins/10


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

6/10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

8/10.

Good ol Carnage Devitt. Or Monster Finn. Whichever. :evil


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 the void is not the only thing I want to enter in that avatar.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:bryan/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10

You and your damn feet.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

10/10.

Paul's face :ha


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## kanefan00 (Apr 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

6/10 - not the best image of Lita.


----------



## kanefan00 (Apr 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

5/10 cuz i don't know who the pic is of =/

my fault though


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10 I would never get bored of that gif.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10 :bryan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10 creative and terrifying.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

MightyMouseDanielBryan/10


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

8.7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Solid 10/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

10/10 if that's Paul London.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Antetokounmpo said:


> 10/10 if that's Paul London.


It is!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure/10


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

8.2/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

:cutler/10


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Two High Fives.*


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

4/10


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

1/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

4/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*10/10*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful 10/10 plus another 10 for that tongue appearance. :mark: :bow


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

7.5/10 :mj


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

10/10 very creative


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 Becky :durant3


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

6/10 :shrug


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

5/10 Not taking full advantage of premium membership :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So hot, she needs a panda to guard her. perfect 11/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## John Cena > Wrestling (Jan 28, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8/10*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## -DarrenJay- (May 17, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10 :curry2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

9/10 bama


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Well that's rude, you soft bastard

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2.2/10. ECW just never appealed to me and was before I became a wrasslin fan.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

lol fair enough, to each their own

EDIT: I never watched the fake ECW that WWE owned and re-made, I was only into the original 90's stuff, if that makes a difference (which I doubt)....met a bunch of those guys on numerous occasions at the Odeum back in those days, as I had a relative who worked there. The electricity the ECW fans brought was 2nd to none, I wish I knew what I had before it was gone haha


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## -DarrenJay- (May 17, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8/10*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

610


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

8/10


----------



## -DarrenJay- (May 17, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:mark: 10/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:WTF2/10

Upside down Bryan :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amazing avatar, Quite the comely lass. More than 10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10. Upside down Bryan. :mark:


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perfect 10! :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

arousing 10/12 inches


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Clockwise/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

Yes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

0/10 :ugh2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Simply divine. A mere 10 does not do Shay justice, and feels woefully inadequate. :damn 10+/10 :nice


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 :nikki


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 can't escape the undeniable truth of *DAT DECKER HOTNESS*


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8/10*


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 All Star Superman is GOAT!!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 Always brings a smile.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10 lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

10/10 I love it.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

9/10

That smile is bloody beautiful.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao 10/10 Heidi's


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

9/10 the foot gets in the way


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

9/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

4/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 That border :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 waifu's


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 Rotating Bryan :yes


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

9 / 10 :StephenA7


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eye catching 9/10 goodness


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 :bryan


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

That was for Shiv's lol, but you can have it too.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Idontgetit/10
So yeah like 4/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

2/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Classic Roman Reigns seizure, 8/10. Would belee dat again.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 epic Teeva goodness! :mark: :bow


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just woke up, again! Still 10/10 for its widescreen epicness. :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 for that amazing Heyman blue bordered greatness!


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Uh, 6/10. I hate it but that's because I dislike the theme/content - it's a good picture as far as that theme/content goes, I don't think it could get a lot douchier.

Context for mine: If you've never seen Clockwork Orange then why not, and I made the avatar to mark the end of my 7-day ban (the guy was a [prejorative], nobody would disagree, you're just not supposed to tell people they're [prejorative]s because rules, laddy)
-


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

Greatest fucking movie ever. 10/10...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It puts the 1 in 10/10 Heyman GOATNESS! :mark:


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

10/10. DAT YELLOW BACKGROUND IS EYE-CATCHING AS FUCK :Banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

more than 10. Joker is amazing and that particular depiction is just so :mark:


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

9/10. 9 points for hilarity of Daniel Bryan, 1 point lost because it's a reminder of what he had to do on WWE programing in 2010...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10 You and your damn feet.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

11cozheyman/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 :damns and :fuckyeahs


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

4/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10

Man 'o Steel. Prefer Batman though


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 Blue border matches user title :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More than ten *DD*ecker :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

No red border but still a 10/10 avi :mckinney


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4/10  :nah 9.69/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

10/10 dat rotation


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 Shay :durant3


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

11/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

5/10 Not a fan of that look on The Joker


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

6/10. Not a kpop fan but the girl is hot.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

9/10 (sorry for ninja'in' you, brah...)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

100/10 *GOAT: GODDESS OF ALL TIME*


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 . It has a lot of sole.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Shay 10/10 :agree:


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

"Women I fancy" avs do nothing for me. I'm attracted to women but just like I enjoy a rack of ribs, I find it strange to surround myself by pictures of them. I'm aware that more people feel differently than similarly to me.

4/10, maybe a 3

(not really a 3, it's just the brilliant punchline that almost everybody forgets from Bret Hart's classic)


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10 MY GIRL BECKY!


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

donne said:


> 10/10 MY GIRL BECKY!


That's a male lion, weirdo.

7/10 for Rusev though.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 Shay :mark:


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

10/10. Tales of fan. You get it!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 WOWZIZ!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:drake1/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

0/10

You've been doing this team feet gimmick ever since I've joined up.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

:drake1 :drake1 :drake1 :drake1 :drake1 :drake1 :drake1 :drake1 :drake1 :drake1/10 drakes


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shagz said:


> 0/10
> 
> You've been doing this team feet gimmick ever since I've joined up.


Not doing it now. :draper2

7/10 btw. Gave it a legit rating this time.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

:drake1 :drake1 :drake1 :drake1 :drake1 :drake1 :drake1 :drake1 :drake1 :drake1/10 drakes


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

4/10 don't watch that anime


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

7/10


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

3/10 cause i dont like this "keep calm.." shit


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 love the artwork and love that story! :mark:


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> 10/10 love the artwork and love that story! :mark:


Not sure if I've judged you before but either way high marks for bringing a smile. Much more interesting than just "here's some bird I fancy". It's not trying to be deep, thematic, or hold hidden meaning - that'd score a 10 with me if done well, but not everything has to and yours brings levity where it's needed most.








That's an 8 from me, Shivnot.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:romo :romo :romo :romo :romo :romo :romo /10

I'm a Cowboyas fan breh.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10 Napoleon Dynamite is awesome


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

9/10

I'd forgotten how stupidly hench Brock was earlier in his career. I'm guessing that's when he'd just signed and hadn't had to take a piss test.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

RiC David said:


> 9/10
> 
> I'd forgotten how stupidly hench Brock was earlier in his career. I'm guessing that's when he'd just signed and hadn't had to take a piss test.


That gif is actually from the UFC 141 weigh ins, which was in Dec 2011, his last fight.

------------

9/10


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

5/10

Good concept, but a little small. Also prefer a border.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Good concept, but a little small. Also prefer a border.


free user bitch! :hunter


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

7/10. Good color mashup. I dig it. (Y)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

7/10 I guess, despite its white backdrop, it's got quite a nice art style to it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Sam Jack :banderas


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

supes is gay so 2/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

5/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I have no fucking clue what it is but I love the look. 

8/10*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

9/10 for rusev


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

10/10 Prime fap material.


----------



## Hybird (Nov 5, 2006)

9/10


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

11/10 She's part of CLUB BAE.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

9/10 :moyes1


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10 

Canada rules.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

A$AP said:


> 9/10 :moyes1


Ah, my most underwhelming of nemeses. The tables have turned now, have they not? Now it is I who shall cast judgement upon you and bathe in your lamentation.

2/10

Yes I could have gone lower but then some of us have limits to how low we'll go.

Sweet vindication is mine! (unless someone posts first, shit I hope noone posts while I double check 'vindicate' means what I think it does......it _doesn't?_ Shit, no time to change it--must click submit!!)

_[Edit] DAMNIT, This was literally days in the making! Your luck will run out and I hope that it does as soon as possible, unimaginative one._


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10

:WTF2


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

4/10

God damn it, Soul Ninja, that was meant for Ric.

But 5/10 for you


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

7/10

Cena is cool.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

100/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

5/10

DBZ stuff is lost on me but it's just lacking as an avatar pic in my eyes


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

9/10 :subban


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

10/10 :whoo


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Clearly the 0/10 rating is fuelled not by artistic appreciation but sheer vengeance, such a tragedy to see this noble competition perverted to further personal vendettas - for shame.

6/10 for Cookie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

9/10 :subban

Sorry ASAP, had to rate it again because it's boss.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

9/10


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

AArgh. Can you not see I'm trying to...fairly judge ASAP's lacklustre avatar here? Okay last time...

4/10 for you SoulCat. Attractive girl but meh, I find those avs boring personally.
_
[Edit] <sigh> nevermind. I won't vote Cookie's again, I respect the sanctity of this competition._


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10.

Ninja'd.

7/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Changed from a 2 to a 0 eh? lel

0/10 m8


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

0/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

4/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

5/10 - yeah you gained a point, that's just life.


Come on, philistinians - rate me!!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

5/10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

3/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

8/10 

1/2 of it's cut off!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

0/10

:argh:


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

10/10

:homer


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very Boss! 9.5/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

10/10 because I still love Maryse


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

9/10

Maryse is damn near untouchable.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Lights Out (Jul 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*8/10*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Tremendously sexy, I want to see her arches and painted toes.

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10 

Sonic reminds me of when I was a kid.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

100/10

I've been using that pic for 2 years or so now during football season while group texting buddies about football. lol, so legit.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maryse 10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:lenny/10


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

10/10... Gotta love Maryse.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9.5/10


----------



## RazorSting (Oct 12, 2014)

I find it kinda funny. Give it a 6/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

4/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

7/10 Because Christian is without Edge.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

3/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

4/10


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10 BAE'S/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

2/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

5.5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 :lmao


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :durant3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

1/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

1/10
I don't care about football, sorry.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*-10/10*


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Vader Bomb (Apr 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

9/10 IT'S TIME, IT'S TIME, IT'S VADER TIME!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

1/10

who da fuq ?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10 Dorky DB is always good!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

1/10.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10. That sig tho.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

0/10

I don't like soccerball or Ryan Giggs :draper2


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ryan Giggs isn't on my avatar though.

0/10, cause shit quality mate.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

6.5/10 because the guy's face looks interesting but I don't know who that is.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8/10*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm assuming that's Becky, so 8/10.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*10/10

Becky Lynch :yoda

Ninja'd:

6/10*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

0/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

7/10 because its a cute pic of her


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Yellow card


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*7/10*_


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

1000000000000/10 GOOD LORD


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

0/10. Fuck soccer or whatever lame sport that douche is from.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

0/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10 for Sonic The Hedgehog.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:lenny/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

0.5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

:nikki/10.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 would make again :thumbsup


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*10/10*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10 \m/


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Chris Evans (Feb 23, 2016)

6\10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vader Bomb (Apr 14, 2015)

*10/10 E C 'F N W ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

100/10 :becky


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

4/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

4/10


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

10/10

watch me get a 1


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

1/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*6/10*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Crimson (Apr 6, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

no avatar/10


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Better than his previous avatar/10


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

7/10 would be beter as a gif


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

3/10

not sure if thats paige but looks like her so not going to give a high number


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

7/10 Quite amusing.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Holy Border (10)/10*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DEM tits/10 kada


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9/10 pure Wakandan goodness.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maryse 10/10


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Becky 9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

10/10. because its Bryan.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

FF 10/10 :mckinney


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

3/10


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

2/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

4/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

2/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

3/10


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Does not have one. So 0/0.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Huh? I don't have a sig but do have an avatar...

5/10


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

8/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

0/10 - Hate football.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

5/10. Sasha is unattractive imo.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10. Looks cool, but I cant stand the Shield.


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

10/10. Every once in a while it enchants me. I kind of half shudder and realize that I've been staring at it for a good 10-15 seconds.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

4/10 for the ass

7/10 for avi in general


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

5/10 mainly cos it looks cool but I don't get what it's referencing lol.


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

6/10. Could be higher but the saturation and blue shirt guy drag it down.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

3/10

She has got a Camel face


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

0/10.

Your chosen sport is boring as hell and full of pampered sissies who oversell more than Shawn Michaels in a Hogan match.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Oversell? No idea what your on about




















1/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

10/10


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

0/10.

Your chosen sport is boring as hell and full of pampered sissies who oversell more than Dolph Ziggler in any given match.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Slicked (Jun 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

(__(__) / 10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9/10 Would've been ten but that lady stole that guy's camera time.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*1/4


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

:nikki


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

9/10

Ambrose is the motherfucking god, but sort out of those dimensions brah. :kappa


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

8/10. That pose is great but suited for much larger images. For an avatar? Find a part you like and zoom in!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

0/10 hate football


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

6.5/10 too small to enjoy it properly


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

creepy as fuck/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

:nikki/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

No avatar...


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

0/10 TEAM MYSTIC!


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

No avatar, 0/10, even with avatar, 0/10


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*8/10*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

As an aside, Gandhi rating Nikki's ass 0/10 may be the most ignorant, flame-baiting thing he's ever said.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

TITTAYS/10

(Really wished it showed the camera continuing to pan down her body through). :lol

Edit: Nevermind, found the full gif. 









:homer


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

:nikki :eva /10

Dem Eva thighs.


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

7/10.

Would be 9/10 but it loses 2 very big, round points for replacing Nikki.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10 - I love me some Melanie Martinez :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

7.5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

0/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:flip/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

1/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

1/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*9/10*


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't even know how to put an avatar on my profile.....


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

0/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

3/10


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Tough crowd.

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Banned/10.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

I do love Nikki's ass, 8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Brie Wyatt (Sep 21, 2016)

8/10 because Becky Lynch.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

8/10 because it amuses me.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

10/10 because, you know, it's Mandy. :trips5


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10 Becky!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10. Cos Nikki.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10 for Mystic Mac.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*11/10.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Rihanna kada


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

10/10



Rated R Maryse said:


> *11/10.*


I change mine to a 10, I didn't see it was a gif on my phone. :aj


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*11/10. Dat Nikki.*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

George Clooney/10


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

9/10, woulda been a 10 if it had more teets.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## WWPNJB (Oct 30, 2016)

10/10 easily


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*9.5/10.*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Ortega_Victor (Jan 21, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*6/10.*


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

7. Red border detracts imo.


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*6/10.*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10, not a big fan of Charlotte, but she has nice boobs


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

2/10 elbows too pointy, forehead too big. /s

6.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

100/10

A true Goddess.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

10/10

Would bang.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

9/10. Has a nice view of Nikki Bella lol


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

10/10

A match that should be on the WM card instead of HHH/Rollins.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*11/10.*


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

12/10


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

7/10

QUEEN PEYTON, but this photo... lol


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

8/10


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

6/10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10

Love me some Warpaint


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Peyton Royce so solid 8


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

10/10 for da big dawg ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10, had a thing for girls with weird hair colors


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

6 Bluetistas out of 10.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

7/10
Becky is cute


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

5/10. Generic looking Asian wrestler.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

3/10


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

4/10 dumb meme


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

2/10

overrated


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

3/10


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Gal gadot ? 10/10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Robert Trujillo? he is good at what he does, so 7/10


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*7/10*


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

8/10
Had a crush on her for a while, so pretty


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

9/10

Mario universe for life


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

4/10


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

9/10 for Toni Storm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10 for Trish's boobs


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

7/10

i like crazy dean more


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

5/10 lol cos I don't like seeing Roman get beaten up


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

10/10 Because I like Seth Rollins.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 20, 2017)

5/10

I like the sig pic better. We get no boob action on the avatar. Without boob action our eyes go straight to that forehead.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

GOAT LITA 11/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9.5/10.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

10/10

Peyton.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*7/10*_


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

starsfan24 said:


> 8/10


10/10 Bliss is fine af


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

8/100


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

4/10.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

8/10


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

9/10 it's so Flash but it's Zoom lol.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

7/10.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

8/10. Dunno what it is, but it looks cool.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

6/10. Would be 7/10 but I'm deducting a point due to how shit the Flash has become now.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*10/10*_


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

9/10, it's really cool .


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

10/10.

Nostalgia reasons :draper2


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

10/10 remembering my childhood


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*9/10*_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

^ :rude

10/10. Lita and Boobs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Movement is awesome! 10/10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have to give it a 10 for obvious reasons, even though it isn't artistically my favourite style. It's not bad enough to subtract, though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

8/10.

I preferred your Punisher avi.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10

Would go higher if used sexy Anna gifs >, but that one is cute


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*9.5/10*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lita/10.

Also tits automatically gets a 10 from me. :aryep


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*9/10. She's adorable.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10 She's gorgeous.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*8.5/10. Its fun.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*7/10.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Movement is cool. 10/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

8/10


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

8/10. You need Premium. :cudi


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> 8/10. You need Premium. :cudi


nah

9/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10, Justice League Supergirl is cool


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> 8/10, Justice League Supergirl is cool


Her send off was crap though

10/10 for Peyton's boobs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay:

10. I'm not a Peyton fan, but I appreciate how passionate you are about her.

virus21:

10. Stop ninja-ing me!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*7/10.*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10

Lita on her hands and knees, you can't get any better then that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

10/10.

It's Sub Zero. Come on.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

10/10

A pretty cool, subtle gif of someone's favorite celebrity.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Movement will always get 10/10. And it's vaguely spooky.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

8/10


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

8/10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

9.5/10


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

9/10.

One point deducted because :asuka doesn't approve.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

9/10


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

9/10


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

8.5/10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> 9/10.
> 
> One point deducted because :asuka doesn't approve.


That's unfortunate. I want Asuka and Clea to team up against the mystical forces of evil... and Charlotte.

#AsukaandCleaforTagTeamChampions

9


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*6/10.*


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

7/10


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

10/10 Sweater.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*9/10.

Adorable.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lita's boobies/10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*9/10.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

9/10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

6/10

You're premium Dammit, you can have a bigger avatar :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

It's Peyton right?

So 10/10


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

8/10.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10

Phenomenal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

8/10


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

9/10.

I preferred the Sweater. :side:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

9/10. I like Anna Kendrick


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Styles and Rollins shaking hands, and teasing that match we are all waiting for? 10/10.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

9/10 It can also serve as a cool reaction gif.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

8/10.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:becky/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

X/10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Where's the Peyton smilie?/10


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

9/10. Your last one was more groovy. :aryep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8.5/10, not showing Anna's best assets >


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

7/10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> 9/10. Your last one was more groovy. :aryep


Sabrina or Jubilee? YOU DECIDE!!!!


:woo/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*6/10.*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

10/10 Lita's rack


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*9/10.*


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

10/10, arguably the GOAT


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

9/10. It has The Rock, but it'd be better if you were Premium and it was a GIF. The Rock has the best gifs, except for Anna Kendrick of course.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10, not enough boobs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

8/10. Not enough boobage. :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

6/10 for the pigtails. :lauren


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*6.5/10*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*10/10*_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*8/10.*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

8/10

Only because it's a gif.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*4/10.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

0/10

Prime Lita was a skank.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

6/10


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

9/10

Would be higher if it was a .gif :austin


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

5/10

some random Jap.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*6/10.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

7/10


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

10.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

9. Love AJ, bliss is cool too.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

10/10

Much better :austin


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*6/10.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

9/10


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

8 like my dick


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao

7/10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:austin/10


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

7/10.

Would be 10 if you had the old fashion avatar which suits you no offence.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

10/10

Coolest moment they had, I can respect sportsmanship.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spoiler



9/10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8 :asukas out of 10


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

8 less than cartoon Winona.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

0 for 4 eye cat and a belt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10/10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dingus/10


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka/10. 

This, of course, being more valuable than a 10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*5/10.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

6/10

Not IIconic enough


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:lauren/:bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You have to give me a rating in numbers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope/10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> :lauren/:bunk





Mordecay said:


> You have to give me a rating in numbers


Fine, dingus.

7/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only acceptable answer for my avi is ∞/10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Let this die/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Running for a strong... 8/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

4/10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

2/10

should have kept Aubrey Hatter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She'll be back. 

*IGNORE THIS! RATE V'S! *


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

10/10

Who doesn't love some madness?


----------

